# TDI?



## Josh429er (Jun 14, 2012)

Well I've been looking into this for years but can't seem to find any leads. I'm looking to build a motor. I'm a diesel guy so naturally the TDI is my first choice. I'm wanting to go all the way, rods, pistons, crank, turbo. I was hoping to find someone who knew the limitations of the motor. The point were to much boost or horse power makes the engine do funny things. Any insight or hints maybe a point in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

Josh429er said:


> Well I've been looking into this for years but can't seem to find any leads. I'm looking to build a motor. I'm a diesel guy so naturally the TDI is my first choice. I'm wanting to go all the way, rods, pistons, crank, turbo. I was hoping to find someone who knew the limitations of the motor. The point were to much boost or horse power makes the engine do funny things. Any insight or hints maybe a point in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.


Wont find too much on here for tdi performance. Check out http://www.tdiclub.com Loads of info.:beer:


----------



## DieselNick3 (Mar 17, 2014)

There are aftermarket parts you just have to do the research. My friend owns a diesel performance shop and he is taking his 04 TDI Jetta wagon and turning it into the vetjetta. He has already pulled the drive train and custom fit a Z06 drive train (minus the motor) into the wagon. He is currently engineering the girdle for the 1.9 TDI MOTOR so that it can handle the power with compounds on it. Expected HP around 600. Good luck!


----------



## nelyu_frira (Apr 23, 2012)

In Portugal have a lot of TDI engines, is frequent TDI where and a litle sparce a petrol engines, my mk3 is TDI to.
Shearch informations in portuguese foruns. 

http://tdi.pt/forum/


----------

